# Happy Birthday Howlin Mad Jack!!!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jack! May you have many, many more!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mad Jack!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, hope you have a great day!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Goblin...I love that. (I bought myself a mannequin for my b-day.)

Jack - looks like I have a few years and a few days on ya. Hope you spend yours wisely. Wine, women, and song! (Ya...me and my mannequin had a few drinks and lots of bad singing.)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a great birthday HMJ!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday wishes, HMJ!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mad Jack!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy birthday Jack!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jack!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks again for all the birthday wishes!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy late birthday. Sorry so late, was gone on vacation.


----------

